# Bel-Air, Marbella - thoughts??



## Kezt81 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am looking to purchase a property in Bel Air, Marbella, and am interested to hear thoughts on the area in terms of what it is like. 

I have visited a property and driven around the area myself and it looks nice, with good amenities etc, but it's always good to ask people in the know.... 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Mushu7 (Jul 17, 2015)

Interested in this too as have seen a few properties online I was interested in


----------



## C.G. (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi,
I lived in Bel Air a year before I moved to Estepona. Like with every place, it depends what you are looking for. To me, it did not have much charm, as it is for living, and not much more. There are a lot of nice houses, which you can not see, as their fences are so high, there are a lot of watch-dogs and not much more. It is very quite winter-time, as a lot of the properties there are investment-projects, maybe used a couple of weeks every year. It is absolutely necessary to have a car. It is good if you like quite and private, and it`s about 15 minutes to Estepona west, and Puerto Banus east.
It has two beach-restaurants open summertime with handsome waiters and good fish, three large supermarkeds for food, a few different stores I never needed, a drugstore and a brothel where the girls air their red shoes in the window Sunday morning. It has one of the finest hotels, where Michel Obama lived when here, 
other than that, nothing much. And I would not live too close to the highway, as it is really noisy.
I did not like it much, even my place was really nice and on the top of the hill with a nice view, but that is just my personal opinion.


----------



## Career Expat (Jun 21, 2016)

Kezt81 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am looking to purchase a property in Bel Air, Marbella, and am interested to hear thoughts on the area in terms of what it is like.
> 
> ...


Do you mean Bel Air, Estepona?
I know it´s not easy to get somewhere now but you could try renting until you are sure of the area you want to be in. Let me know if I can help.
Fiona


----------

